# Anyone get pregnant from sex 3-4 days before ovulation?



## sparklythings

New at TTC and kind of taking it easy but I still want to get pregnant of course:winkwink: I had sex with my husband twice on Sunday and then he went out of town for work. I got a positive opk today. I even had ovulation bleeding for the first time ever and it freaked me out. I have been using the opks for a couple of months even before ttc just so I knew when I was ovulating. I assumed I was ovulating the day after the postive opk because it makes sense especially being that my period comes 14 days after the day of ovulation. It just makes sense to me calander wise that I ovulate the day after the positive. 

Now that I have had that ovulation bleeding, does that mean the egg came out today? It was not spotting, it was actually bleeding that came out when I peed, and then when I wiped there was more. spotting would be just when you wiped. However it wasnt flowing it was just there when I peed and wiped and that was it. Do you think the egg came out already? Because if it came out already then that means I had sex 3 days before ovulating, where as if it comes out tomorrow then that would 4 days since I had sex and I think the chance of sperm living longer than 3 days is slim. Do I have a chance at getting pregnant this month since Sunday was the last time I had sex? Has anyone gotten pregant from sex that far away from ovulation?


----------



## wookie130

Well, I'm not sure on the bleeding, but the + opk indicates you'll most likely ovulate within 12-36 hours. While sperm CAN live for UP TO 5 days, most often they only live more like 2 or 3 days. It is possible you can conceive 3-4 days out from ovulation, but not as likely as if you were bding every day or every other day.

The only way to know for sure if ovulation has occurred, is to take your BBT, and chart. While opk's detect the surge that happens before ovulation,it doesn't mean it will actually happen. The real confirmation ovulation has happened is by seeing a sustained thermal temperature shift in your BBT chart...your temp will rise, and stay up there throughout the luteal phase.

HTH! Good luck...not to be negative, but don't be sad if you're out this month. It isn't really likely you've conceived this cycle. Best of luck next month!


----------



## lisap2008

Spotting around ovulation is normal and can happen before or just after ovulation, do you know if you had fertile cm when you BD on Sunday? if so then the sperm could have lived the 3-4 days ,if your cm was creamy ( non fertile)on Sunday then they most likely would have died within a few hours.


----------



## blueskies

I read a study online that most often than not, pregnancies occur from having sex 2 days before ovulation, so it's definitely possible. However, the more sex the better your chances! Don't get discouraged if it's not the month, everyone's bodies are different :) I would definitely recommend charting your temps, or watching your CM in addition to the OPK's.

Good luck!


----------



## calm

You certainly have a chance XXX


----------



## Jen_mom24

Hi you definately can catch hun! you just never know, and from what ive been reading girl sperms tend to live for longer up to 5 days so fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## lindblum

Hi, i got pregnant by having sex 3 days before I ovulated, so yes it can happen. 
I had sex twice on cycle day 11 and ovulated on cycle day 14. 

good luck x


----------



## L.E.

I don't know when exactly the ovulation bleeding occurs, but mine happened about 12-24 hrs after my first positive opk... So I either ovulated that day or the day after. Sorry that's no help but I think you still have a chance. 3-4 days isn't unheard of so hope for the best. :)


----------

